# Handbook for 8.0 RC



## enclair (Nov 11, 2009)

Where can I find the handbook for freeBSD 8.0 RC please?

Another question: is it normal than the ftps have 8.0 RC3 whereas the last announcement says RC2?

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 11, 2009)

Top of this page marked "Documentation".


----------



## enclair (Nov 11, 2009)

> Top of this page marked "Documentation".



A link please.



> Welcome to FreeBSD! This handbook covers the installation and day to day use of FreeBSD *6.4*-RELEASE and FreeBSD *7.2*-RELEASE.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 11, 2009)

There is no Handbook for betas or release candidates. They are works in progress / moving targets.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 11, 2009)

It's not like 8.0 is _that_ different.


----------



## enclair (Nov 11, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> There is no Handbook for betas or release candidates. They are works in progress / moving targets.



Thank you for this unambiguous answer, contrary to SirDice's.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 11, 2009)

The current incarnation of the handbook will suffice for almost every installation aspect of 8.0 RC3, but will lack information about very recent developments in the areas of e.g. ZFS, changes in routing architecture, locking. For the day-to-day installation issues it should suffice, and if you're unclear about any differences or incongruities found, I'm sure people will help you out on these forums. Even SirDice. He's not _that_ different.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 11, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Even SirDice. He's not _that_ different.


:beergrin


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 11, 2009)

(he does drink, though)


----------

